# Stuck between UK and Cyprus



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello all, I've just joined having read some of your posts/topics.

I am completely stuck and torn between the UK and Cyprus.

I have read on here, and fully know, that Cyprus is a tough place to live and work for expats. I know that the pay is pretty poor and most working expats struggle to make a living and just about live above the breadline. Things are pretty rubbish here over in the UK and it feels like a time bomb waiting to go off. Each day you here about people being laid off, companies going bust or companies going into administration. 

Yeah the salaries over here are much better but the cost of living is much higher and most of us are in debt (i.e cars, credit cards and mortgages etc) so to lose your job in the UK is pretty tough going. 

Which leads me onto my little story....I have been laid off (yes made redundant) twice in 10 weeks and it's just made me think about one or two things. 

We own an apartment in Pissouri and really interested in packing up and moving over and leading a simple life. We have no kids just a mortgage in the UK. Both of us are 33 years old and pretty cheesed off with the UK. It's a huge step but we would both prefer to be skint over there than here, in actual fact we would probably be better off if we both got jobs if we both earn 850 Euros per month.

Please advise? I would like to hear about how easy/or difficult, it is to get jobs. I would look to Limassol not Paphos for jobs.

I think our minds are made up but we just want re-assuring. We have also met other English people who live close by who are all our age group.

Regs
Simon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SJ1975 said:


> Hello all, I've just joined having read some of your posts/topics.
> 
> I am completely stuck and torn between the UK and Cyprus.
> 
> ...


If I had to chose between struggling to make ends meet in t he Uk or Cyprus , Cyprus wins hands down.
Why not try it for a year, rent out your house in the UK to help with paying the mortgage and treat it as an adventure. As you have somwhere to live here its worth giving it a go.

good luck
Veronica


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If I had to chose between struggling to make ends meet in t he Uk or Cyprus , Cyprus wins hands down.
> Why not try it for a year, rent out your house in the UK to help with paying the mortgage and treat it as an adventure. As you have somwhere to live here its worth giving it a go.
> 
> good luck
> Veronica


Any advice on work Veronica? I have worked in IT sales for a number of years and it would be nice to carry this on but I don;t speak Greek. 

Do you think a non speaking Greek would manage to carve out a career in IT sales in CY?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SJ1975 said:


> Any advice on work Veronica? I have worked in IT sales for a number of years and it would be nice to carry this on but I don;t speak Greek.
> 
> Do you think a non speaking Greek would manage to carve out a career in IT sales in CY?


I think you will find it difficult as most IT jobs go to Cypriots. But its not imppossible.
Limassol is certainlythe best place for IT jobs as it is the business centre and many foreign companies operate out of Limassol.

Veronica


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, we've been told the average wage is around 850 Euros for 'general' work. Is this about right?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SJ1975 said:


> Thanks, we've been told the average wage is around 850 Euros for 'general' work. Is this about right?


Sounds about right going by what people I know tend to earn.


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SJ1975 said:


> Sorry for all the questions!


No problem thats what this forum is all about.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Think its worth a try, you have a home here no kids are young, you may not get the IT job, 
You have skills you can try new things ,If you dont try you will never know.
all the best.
Tricia


----------



## Mairi (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi
My Husband relocated to Cyprus with his job.We have grown up kids back in the UK, so its just the two of us here.I havent found work as yet but im hoping to find something not just for the extra euros but to pass the time.The people here are very friendly but very family orientated.The renting of Apartments can be expensive depending on where you want to live.The utility bills can be too esp air con and you have to buy water...The food is very expensive compared to UK and not half as much choice.We still have our home in UK with 2 and a bit years left on our morgage.Hopefully after we stop sending money back it will be much better.
Good Luck and if theres anything i can help you with just message me Mairi


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

Mairi said:


> Hi
> My Husband relocated to Cyprus with his job.We have grown up kids back in the UK, so its just the two of us here.I havent found work as yet but im hoping to find something not just for the extra euros but to pass the time.The people here are very friendly but very family orientated.The renting of Apartments can be expensive depending on where you want to live.The utility bills can be too esp air con and you have to buy water...The food is very expensive compared to UK and not half as much choice.We still have our home in UK with 2 and a bit years left on our morgage.Hopefully after we stop sending money back it will be much better.
> Good Luck and if theres anything i can help you with just message me Mairi


Hi Mairi
Thanks for the info. Yep I know all about the costs in Cyprus, some high and some low compared to the UK. I've been in IT sales for around 10 years now and still got 20 odd years left in my working life so I would need to work (from day one really) as I have a mortgage over in Cyprus. How hard have you been trying to find work? Any advice on where to go would be really helpful. I am thinking of contacting some UK companies and asking them for their thoughts on me working for them but living in Cyprus? This can be done by using broadband so I might give it a go, I would get a better wage doing this. Some call centres allow this so you never know.

I'm just really bored now over here and hate the government of this country. I feel my time is up over here!


----------



## Mairi (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi
I have to say i agree with you..UK is becoming very depressing with job situations prices of things not to mention the weather!!!!To be fair i worked as a Nursing Auxillary for 20 years at home. Im not sure if they have that type of job here or if its all qualified Nurses they use..I really dont mind what i work at childcare, Assistant in English school,Shop work anything its just to pass some time and meet new people...I really need to get out and find out how to contact the work agencys...Good Luck in what you do
Mairi


----------



## carolle (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Simon,

I work in IT sales and I don't speak any greek at all. So finding a job is not impossible.

I suggest you check the GRS site (if you haven't already). I'm not allowed to post links - Google GRS+Cyprus. Hope it won't be considered as advertising. I don't work for these people, but they seem to be the most professional recruitment agency here in Cyprus with a lot of Brits working there. 

If you write me a message with a bit more on what kind of IT sales job you were/are doing I might be able to help you a bit more or send your CV to people I know in IT here.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I agree with Veronica and YummyMummy. Give it a try... if it doesn't work then go back. If nothing else, you will know what its like. That said, you should still think very carefully. Living on the breadline is better supported by the State in the UK. There is no support available here. Some can tolerate that kind of risk, others won't. So think carefully, weigh up the pros and cons. Take what we have said here but balance it with healthy scepticism. 

Expect the worst of Cyprus and anything better than that is a plus!


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

carolle said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> I work in IT sales and I don't speak any greek at all. So finding a job is not impossible.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for info. Yep there appears to be some nice jobs on the board but I have been doing some thinking over the past couple of days about work in CY. DIY

Not DIY/Handyman - I am looking to start my own business.


----------



## SJ1975 (Feb 9, 2009)

BabsM said:


> I agree with Veronica and YummyMummy. Give it a try... if it doesn't work then go back. If nothing else, you will know what its like. That said, you should still think very carefully. Living on the breadline is better supported by the State in the UK. There is no support available here. Some can tolerate that kind of risk, others won't. So think carefully, weigh up the pros and cons. Take what we have said here but balance it with healthy scepticism.
> 
> Expect the worst of Cyprus and anything better than that is a plus!


Thanks Babs, yes it is a big move. 

See you in Cypusr


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Don't get me wrong. We have made the move and don't regret it at all. I miss the family and financially things are very tight but it is easier to economise here than it would be in the UK. Plus, our new home, the location, the weather and the general way of life are soooooo much better. We love it. 

However, we know quite a few couples who are not so happy. One couple in particular can't bear being without their family or the lack of lack of organisation in Cyprus. They can't bear the 'Cyprus time' attitude and can't bear economising. Being wothout a phone is really bothering them too (been waiting for our road to be completed for 8 months so we can get a phone line).They seem to be expecting to be fleeced all the time and as a result they have found all the cowboys. Sad really because this is not our experience.


----------

